
Why is it so hard to make a living as an Indie Hacker / Creator - UC_Consultant
https://medium.com/@UC_Consultant/the-creator-market-is-broken-8744ca2f438c
======
dossy
> The problem: Supply is high, visibility is skewed.

Actually, the problem is supply exists where there is insufficient demand.

Create the things consumers want to consume.

Maybe there's lack of visibility into what consumers are demanding. If
platforms like Gumroad published a zeitgeist of search terms that consumers
are looking for on their platform that aren't resulting in sales, this would
be the useful information that producers could tap into to drive their product
decisions to align their efforts to create supply that consumers demand.

